# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope you all have a blest day, enjoy the food and remember to count your blessings. 

I'm up early getting things started in the kitchen, and it's a good thing I am because granny had a fall coming out of the bathroom. She's okay thank God. I gave her some tylenol and a Lidocaine patch and put her back to bed. It's tough getting old, I must say. I've been telling her she needed to stop using the cane and switch to the walker. She has a walker, just doesn't like it. I don't like to be bossy, but maybe I need to be. I'm thinking maybe we better go get a "Black Friday" wheelchair. 

With all her difficulties she still remembers to be thankful. Being thankful keeps us happy.

ETA: she told my daughters yesterday she was gonna be nine hundred and one. She was off 810 years, but hey who's counting?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving all you feminist screwheads! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Glad Granny is O.K. That joke about falling and breaking a hip is no joke, happened to my mother just walking across the living room, she was 88.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bah humbug.. Another day wasted risking life and limb forced to travel on ice and snow covered roads to eat fricken turkey, yuk. With people I only see once maybe twice a year what an awesome day. I'll be happy once it's over just like X-mas.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Blessings to everyone.

I'm up early to start smoking the salmon. Sister is cooking turkey and something else (she would not tell me what). All kinds of good food to be had!

Now, Lord please keep my nephew from talking about the glory of anarchy and it will be a good day 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Before









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Glad Granny is O.K. That joke about falling and breaking a hip is no joke, happened to my mother just walking across the living room, she was 88.


:sad2: Sorry to hear about you mom...I told my husband he has to go out and get the wheelchair _today_. Poor granny's not leaving her bed until there's a wheelchair in the house. I should've seen this coming. Actually I did see this coming, but knew she'd hate the idea of a wheelchair and let it slide. So much for being prepared.

Oh well, we'll just have to do the best we can now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!
That looks awesome, soyer! Is that that salmon rub you get at Costco? That stuff is so good


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> !
> That looks awesome, soyer! Is that that salmon rub you get at Costco? That stuff is so good


Nope. Just brown sugar, salt, pepper, and a little paprika. Only thing purchased was the salmon 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Turkey day everyone. Be safe if you have to travel.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving All - Psalm 136


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Just a quick note to say have a great Thanksging, 
may you be surrounded by family.*


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm gonna put on some lighthearted and funny old movie to look at while I cook. Keep things happy. Any suggestions as to what to watch? Alas, it's much too early for a glass of wine. :tango_face_grin:

Granny was in the hospital emergency early last week (muscle cramps) and the doc there gave me a prescription for valium for anxiety (_hers, lol, not mine_). I just slipped her one plus some tylenol. Hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Annie said:


> I'm gonna put on some lighthearted and funny old movie to look at while I cook. Keep things happy. Any suggestions as to what to watch? Alas, it's much too early for a glass of wine. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Granny was in the hospital emergency early last week (muscle cramps) and the doc there gave me a prescription for valium for anxiety (_hers, lol, not mine_). I just slipped her one plus some tylenol. Hopefully that'll do the trick.


It's Thanksgiving for crying out loud! FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving! Every day is a day to be grateful & give thanks!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It WAS quiet out here, until the families "from away" started showing up at Grandma and Grandpa's. 
Now, there is gunfire coming from all directions as the city slickers enjoy the freedom that living in the country brings.

I mean, literally at least three different groups, in different directions, are firing. I hear 22's, handguns, and high velocity rifles.

A nice, peaceful day shot all to hell. Pun intended.
I might as well get out my 1948 Izhevsk M44 and show those little turds what a real Thunder Boomer sounds like. Some 1954 Bulgarian light ball out of that short barrel throws shock waves, and several feet of flame.

I'm not feeling very thankful here at Answered Prayers Farm.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Al.ost done 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

M44 provides it's own fireworks display! Go for it! 
The looks on the youngster's faces will be worth it. 
You can enjoy peace and quite later tonight, LOL


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I just want to say I'm so grateful for all of you at this forum. Although I will probably never meet you all this side of the veil, you're a little like bros and sisters. With this online forum thing, we communicate a little like the angels may do with each other. Thought to thought, but not in the flesh.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mama has that "stay out of my kitchen" look going as she is getting the turkey
and a bunch of great sides going! I'm watching football and chillin downstairs!
I'm grateful for my friends here and what little family I have, we're close knit!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You're all a bunch of Turkeys. 

Have a great and safe Thanksgiving. Bonus points if you shot your own bird.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> M44 provides it's own fireworks display! Go for it!
> The looks on the youngster's faces will be worth it.
> You can enjoy peace and quite later tonight, LOL


It has the dogs really un-nerved, and it is stirring up primeval emotions in me as well. Deep inside the human brain is the center that controls automatic functions such as breathing. Warfare affects this part of the brain, MRI's have proven this, and that is why many combat vets have unwanted reactions to sudden loud noises, and unexpected gunfire. It can not be controled, it just happens.

Seriously, 99% of the time out here it is dead quiet. No cars, nothing. Just the sound of the train horns at the grade crossing.

It has stopped about 2:00 PM Eastern, football must be on.
Maybe they'll get good and drunk.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mama has that "stay out of my kitchen" look going

That's funny stuff....I cook the turkey and what not on special days, wife asked if she could help, I said sure, stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It has the dogs really un-nerved, and it is stirring up primeval emotions in me as well. Deep inside the human brain is the center that controls automatic functions such as breathing. Warfare affects this part of the brain, MRI's have proven this, and that is why many combat vets have unwanted reactions to sudden loud noises, and unexpected gunfire. It can not be controled, it just happens.
> 
> Seriously, 99% of the time out here it is dead quiet. No cars, nothing. Just the sound of the train horns at the grade crossing.
> 
> ...


Fork over a grand, . . . get a 50 BMG upper for an AR, . . . and give em something to go home saying they had heard.

Just make sure of the backstop, . . . and NO, . . . a 36 inch tree is not enough of a backstop. Some friends of mine found that out all shamefaced and so forth, . . . that ball ammo busted thru it like it was a bale of straw or something of the sort.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

AND, . . . 

Happy Thanksgiving to you all, . . . we did our Ninja Foodi BBQ pork ribs, . . . and it was just "YUMMMMMMMMM".

Gonna just chill the rest of the day.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. I have a lot to be thankful for, I hope everyone here is well.


----------



## kolett (Nov 29, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving guys though I think it's late ahehe


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A little unknown to many, history of Thanksgiving.
https://founders.archives.gov/documents/Washington/05-04-02-0091

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...anksgiving-celebrate-it-as-our-founding-myth/


----------

